
Old technology: NHS uses 10% of world's pagers at annual cost of £6.6m - DanBC
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/sep/09/old-technology-nhs-uses-10-of-worlds-pagers-at-annual-cost-of-66m
======
DanBC
There's some weird misunderstandings going on with NHS use of technology.

Some organisations still use fax. This is because the failure modes are well
understood. It's pretty hard for a sender to think a fax has been sent, but
for the receiver to not get it. At least, that's the case with traditional fax
machines. But when you add modern computers as gateways, with people sending
from their desktops through some not-understood conversion process, you lose
that tiny advantage, and you have the disadvantages of an ancient technology.

But they keep it because fax is what's "needed".

There's a bunch of stuff about reliability, or privacy, or auditing, that
really could be done electronically.

